# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep Deprivation & Lucid Meditation

## SKA

I read alot about Sleep Deprivation and people trying to use it in order to find out what it does to their sleep when they finally go to bed.

I was wondering:
What if you would stay awake 36 hours, One day, one night and another day. And in that time you do nothing but meditate on Lucid Dreaming, Read up on Lucid Dreaming here and elsewhere on the web and meditated some more on Lucidity, RCs and ILD-techniques. And just continue doing that untill 36 hours have passed since you last awoke from sleep. And then, that night at about 12 o' clock midnight, go back to sleep.

Sleep deprivation makes you more openminded and more open to suggestions.
Taking 36 hours and filling them up COMPLETELY by spending thoughts on Lucid Dreams by meditating and reading might work due to the *Power of Repetition* as seen in Mantras.

Well soon I'm going to try this experiment. If anyone else would like to join me in their free time let me know.

----------


## mikeyfbi

I'm down for trying it.

I doubt I could COMPLETELY fill up the 36 hours with lucid 'homework' but I would try to get the most out of it...especially in the last 12 hours where the sleep dep kicks in the most!

Let me know when your thinking of doing it!


Mike

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Being awake for 36 hours is a cake wake I would even say 3 days is pretty easy however to fill that entire time period like said above with Lucid Homework >_> I'll think about it.

----------


## SKA

Hmmz the point is more: after two days and one night no sleep you'll start becomming really "altered". You become less aware and more subconsciously acting. You're kind of in a hypnotic state.This is the moment when your mind is most open to suggestions. That's why it's probably the best time to take some time to clear your mind completely and clearly set the intention to be conscious in your dreams.

----------


## xxtheautomaticxx

this week, from monday at 8 am to thursday at like 2 am i didnt sleep, not sleeping is an easy thing...but im still kinda of new to the whole lucid dreaming thing, so what exactly would you meditate on the topic of lucid dreaming?

----------


## foolnthehill

> Sleep deprivation makes you more openminded and more open to suggestions.



Well, no kidding; as you stay up longer and longer, your frontal lobe (in charge of conscious thinking and judgment) kind of shuts down.  Wouldn't it make sense that critical factor bypass would be easier?

----------

